# Please help! My spiny eel looks like he’s dying!!!



## Fish boy420 (Jan 20, 2021)

Ok so this is my favorite fish in my community tank. For about 4-5 months I have had 3 angelfish, 2 green Cory catfish, a Raphael catfish, a clown pleco and a spiny eel/ peacock eel. It’s a 40 gal tank with live plants and a gravel substrate. My eel is curved facing down and will move but when he finds a place to be he returns to this odd position. There appears to be a black lump by his stomach which I initially thought was a pebble/ rock he swallowed but I realized that that would be a pretty small rock and I’m not sure he can fit it in his mouth. He is about 4 inches long but looks skinny. I’ve never seen him actually eat. He doesn’t look banged up. I will give pictures. Please help I really don’t wanna have to say goodbye to this guy.


----------



## Fish boy420 (Jan 20, 2021)

Fish boy420 said:


> Ok so this is my favorite fish in my community tank. For about 4-5 months I have had 3 angelfish, 2 green Cory catfish, a Raphael catfish, a clown pleco and a spiny eel/ peacock eel. It’s a 40 gal tank with live plants and a gravel substrate. My eel is curved facing down and will move but when he finds a place to be he returns to this odd position. There appears to be a black lump by his stomach which I initially thought was a pebble/ rock he swallowed but I realized that that would be a pretty small rock and I’m not sure he can fit it in his mouth. He is about 4 inches long but looks skinny. I’ve never seen him actually eat. He doesn’t look banged up. I will give pictures. Please help I really don’t wanna have to say goodbye to this guy.
> View attachment 31563
> View attachment 31564
> View attachment 31565
> View attachment 31566


----------



## Fish boy420 (Jan 20, 2021)

See how he moved but stayed in same position


----------



## RobertHuffman60 (Dec 13, 2020)

Why did my eel die?


----------

